# When welcome powering up is NOT the HD...



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I spent the day yesterday zippering/setting up a DSR708 for my brother in law.
The unit came to me from another friend with a welcome powering up problem. No biggie, replace the HD right? I thought so too. I dropped in a 160 gig and imaged/zippered with no problems. Got the unit on the network, activated etc. Up and running for about an hr when BAMMO reboot. Stuck at Welcome again....
Tried another drive and got the same result. I'm guessing bad IDE controller on the mobo.
Not really looking for a solution here, just thought I'd share and show you guys that yes even I have tivo problems sometimes


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I spent the day yesterday zippering/setting up a DSR708 for my brother in law.
> The unit came to me from another friend with a welcome powering up problem. No biggie, replace the HD right? I thought so too. I dropped in a 160 gig and imaged/zippered with no problems. Got the unit on the network, activated etc. Up and running for about an hr when BAMMO reboot. Stuck at Welcome again....
> Tried another drive and got the same result. I'm guessing bad IDE controller on the mobo.
> Not really looking for a solution here, just thought I'd share and show you guys that yes even I have tivo problems sometimes


Thats like admitting mortality.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

There are any number of things that could cause the symptoms you're seeing. First and foremost should be a check of all cable connections. If the ribbon cable between the mainboard and front panel was even slightly dislodged it could be causing you problems and could have fried the inductor on the remote board. You could also have a bad IDE cable or a power pin that got pushed out the back of the Molex connector. I'm sure you know enough not to have to check the jumper settings on the drive but others may not know this could also cause problems it its set incorrectly.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Have you tried putting it in your bathtub?



Just Kidding!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Mark I just took it out of the freezer, so once it thaws I'll try that


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you tried beating it with a hammer? That will usually fix anything.

If it has truly become a "Boat Anchor," run over it with your car and post a picture of it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I could re-enact that printer scene from Office Space.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Have you tried beating it with a hammer? That will usually fix anything.
> 
> If it has truly become a "Boat Anchor," run over it with your car and post a picture of it.


If Neil Armstrong can fix a TV camera on the moon with a hammer, Gunny should be able to fix a Tivo with one.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I could re-enact that printer scene from Office Space.


Yes the music goes something like this for those of you who don't rememmber or haven't seen the movie.

/music playing - Die mother F** BEEEPPP, die, die mutha F..Beeeeeeeeeeeep...die. /music off


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

I've had a Zippered drive do that exact same thing to me... where it worked for a week and would occasionally restart (or when I rebooted) and freeze on Welcome. Frustrating indeed. I put the stock drive back in and it worked fine for several days. I worked on the hacked drive for two weeks and re-Zippered/manual hacked several times. I ended up returning the offending SIR-S4040R, and CC was nice enough to give me a $100 gift card (after some finagling).

I feel your pain, Gunny! What did you guys decide to do?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Dirac said:


> I feel your pain, Gunny! What did you guys decide to do?


HAM...MER!!!, HAM...MER!!!, HAM...MER!!!, HAM...MER!!!, HAM...MER!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dirac said:


> I've had a Zippered drive do that exact same thing to me... where it worked for a week and would occasionally restart (or when I rebooted) and freeze on Welcome. Frustrating indeed. I put the stock drive back in and it worked fine for several days. I worked on the hacked drive for two weeks and re-Zippered/manual hacked several times. I ended up returning the offending SIR-S4040R, and CC was nice enough to give me a $100 gift card (after some finagling).
> 
> I feel your pain, Gunny! What did you guys decide to do?


I just got another one 
other than that I'm taking requests for interesting ways to trash it


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Roll over it slowly with your car  Or you could take a shotgun to it! :up:


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I just got another one
> other than that I'm taking requests for interesting ways to trash it


explosives are always fun, maybe a road flare and some gasoline, Thermite if you can get it. or you can send it to the guys at DL.TV, they always take an interest in the destruction of misbehaving technology. :up:

No matter what you do you need to tape it and send a copy to DL.TV I'm sure if it is intersting enoughthey will air it on their vidcast :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> If Neil Armstrong can fix a TV camera on the moon with a hammer, Gunny should be able to fix a Tivo with one.


That was Al Bean. And he busted that camera when he hit it.









Better keep that hammer away from Gunny!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> That was Al Bean. And he busted that camera when he hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Bean, Neil Armstrong whatever point is he tried. second I have a quote that comes to mind I'm not sure who said it, but..."If it jams force it, if it breaks it needed to be replaced anyway"

By the way I noticed the "Hadley-Apinnine" as your location, Any connection to the Apollo Program?


----------

